
Show HN: HamPanda – You Get Hams for Playing and Pandas for Winning - stephensonsco
http://blog.deepgram.com/hampanda-you-get-hams-for-playing-and-pandas-for-winning/
======
ludbb

        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "/root/routes/game.py", line 395, in get
            audio_filepath = audioSubmission['filepath']
        TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not subscriptable
    
        During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:
    
        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "/usr/local/lib/python3.6/site-packages/tornado/web.py", line 1467, in _execute
            result = method(*self.path_args, **self.path_kwargs)
          File "/root/routes/game.py", line 445, in get
            user=self.get_current_user().decode('utf-8'),
        AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'decode'
    

so many wrong things with this..

~~~
stephensonsco
debug mode is fully on!

We're working on the problem now. Everyone churned through audio faster than
expected. New hams coming up.

~~~
defen
Without seeing the actual code base, `audio_filepath =
audioSubmission['filepath']` smells like a security vulnerability. Also
calling `decode` on a user object seems wrong...

~~~
Scaevolus
It's just UTF-8 decoding, not something dangerous.

------
MaximillianII
I don't wan't hams and pandas, I want money! USD or Bitcoin would make the
game/job more attractive from a user's POV.

~~~
stephensonsco
Great point and we are definitely looking into this. How much is the right
amount for a few seconds?

------
drshrey
Hey, I'm one of the creators of HamPanda. Just released a new update today for
an RPG-like leveling system. I'm probably working on achievements next or King
of The Hill where the person who scores the most number of pandas in that hour
gets some sweet bonuses.

~~~
npiazza83
please tell me the bonus is a party parrot

~~~
stephensonsco
I'm thinking laid back party parrot.

------
stephensonsco
Deepgram (W16) is pretty pumped about HamPanda and all the fun that SHOULD be
had with it. Seriously, go have fun with it.

The magic is mostly brought out by drshrey, I'll have to get him in here.

------
drshrey
Oh crap, sorry it was down; got it back up and running. Try it out!

